

Hacking breaking news - songrabbit
http://www.mathisonian.com/weblog/hacking-breaking-news

======
visakanv
This looks really cool! Would love to see where it goes. This looks like a
step towards the future, to me! Nice.

------
asmallgrin
I'd sell this back to your old news company!

